# Need DC wireless throttles



## BMK (Sep 13, 2011)

I am looking for four (4) wireless DC (not DCC) throttles controllers to run our clubs HO scale layouts. These units will replace our Aristo-Craft 55470 DC Train Engineer Wireless systems. Can someone provide manufacturer and model numbers? I did find blueRailways Wireless DC Model Railway Controllers which I will take a closer look at. The blueRailways is the only one I could find.
Thank you.


----------

